# The Beall wood threader



## chippin-in (Feb 8, 2012)

I finally got to try this thing out. WOW.

It works much better than the hand wood threader from woodcraft.

It does take a little bit of adjusting to get the threads right but you can adjust them to make them tighter or looser.

It cost about 150 bucks, but if you're gonna use it it's worth it.

I have a couple of projects where I'm gonna be using it. After that I'll just have to make stuff up.

I am very happy with the tool.

Robert


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome. How about posting some pictures of it?


----------



## CodyS (Feb 9, 2012)

Great to hear. Yeah I'm with kenbo, pics


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 11, 2012)

I will take some pics and I will also try to do a short video...If I can figure out how to load it onto the thread.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 13, 2012)

I took a couple of pics. 1 is the bit thru the guide and the other is a template for making wooden nuts. The router is the "drillmaster" laminate trimmer from HF - $27.99. I also did a short video...I have no future as a hawker. Hope I can get the video to load.

Anyway, thanks for lookin.

Robert

[attachment=1878]

[attachment=1877]


----------



## CodyS (Feb 13, 2012)

umm I don't see the pics...:scare:


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 13, 2012)

Im trying to load a video...a little help please.

Do you do it the same as pics?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure if you can upload a video to this forum. If the video is on youtube though, you can embed it. There are instructions on how to do that here.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah I'd think your best bet is to upload to youtube.


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 13, 2012)

OK so I have a link to the video now. Dont be too harsh on a guy...lol


----------

